

Bitcoin Network Capacity Analysis – Part 2: Macro Transaction Trends - barracuda16
https://tradeblock.com/blog/bitcoin-network-capacity-analysis-part-2-macro-transaction-trends

======
theseatoms
Very accessible writeup from the standpoint of a casual observer. Is there a
strong counterargument for increasing max blocksize?

~~~
1053r
The strongest arguments for and against raising the blocksize are all about
decentralization.

For the raise: As the number of transactions organically grows, if the blocks
fill up, users will be pushed to "off-chain" services such as CoinBase or
ChangeTip. This will hurt decentralization, because these services are
basically banks.

Against the raise: As the size of blocks have grown, the number of full nodes
has fallen. Further increases in block size will only make the number of full
nodes decrease further (because of increased requirements for bandwidth,
memory, and disk space), which will hurt decentralization.

~~~
theseatoms
Makes sense. Interesting balancing act. Thanks for your insight.

